# Spousal Permit



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi all,i currently have a Relatives permit and the condition is to Join spouse.My spouse is a south african citizen the visa will expire first week in april ,2016 and my passport will expire in August,2016.
Can i apply for a spousal permit section 11 (6) without a work endorsement? 

And also in regards to my passport will they give me the number of years i want thought my passport will expire in August, 2016?

Also concerning the police cleareance do i need to provide my home country's Police cleareance as i have been in the country since June ,2015 and have a 6 month old son?


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

As far as i understand, yes you can apply for a standard 11(6) without a work endorsement.

They wont consider your passport expiry date when awarding you your years , butay decide to guve you less years than you requested depending on how they feel. When your passport expires, you can present permit in old passport along with new passport when entering and exiting, or request a new copy of the permit onto your new passport (no clue about this process but surely there is one for lost passports etc?)

Yes its advisable to get a new police clearance from your home country even though you wouldn't have exited the country when you apply. Perhaps theres a way to do it through the consulate? Dha can be petty with such things and rather safe than sorry, you see..

Good luck


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Kendrakonadu,

The purpose of the 11 (6) is to enable the possibility of work or study for the spouse, so no, you will not be able to apply for that specific visa less the work endorsement (which requires a job offer).


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

So which visa can i apply for that is somehow like the spousal visa?


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Kendrakonadu

I just received my relatives visa and I'd like to work once I am in SA so I am thinking of applying for 11(6). But from what I understand, if you do not need work rights then you can simply go for the renewal of your existing relatives visa.

Cheers


----------

